
How to Quit Smoking Perfectly on the First Try - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/10141-how-to-quit-smoking-perfectly-on-the-first-try
======
manyoso
I find the best method is to no longer put a cigarette in your mouth and
breathe in.

Much like flying is the art of throwing yourself at the earth and missing.

